# Cutting Pipe Threads On Pm 1236



## woodrowm (Apr 28, 2016)

Good morning - Is it possible to cut NPT threads on the PM 1236 lathe. I am mulling over a project that I want to do that would involve cutting that type of thread.

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, usually.  My 13x40 is missing a combination for 27 TPI as delivered, but 8 and 11-1/2 TPI is no problem.  You will need to deal with the taper, 3/4" per foot.  You can use a taper attachment, if you are fortunate enough to have one.  You can offset the tailstock if it moves far enough for the length of the part.  You can use a tap or die driven by the lathe.  You can use a jaw out of a pipe threader as a form tool to taper the threads.  I happen to have one in 8 TPI.


----------



## stevemetsch (Apr 29, 2016)

If  you need smaller (under 1") buy a pipe die and you are assured of a good fit. For much larger sizes you might want to try the lathe if you can hold the pipe. Same thing with pipe taps for  female fittings.
More than everything you want to know is in this video.




Steve in Santa Barbara


----------



## woodrowm (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys for your input, all good stuff here.

Thanks,
Woodrow


----------

